# Craigslist central michigan



## erparis (Jan 6, 2014)

No knowledge of the machinery. Sounds like may be a decent deal. 
  COMPLETE SHOP MACHINERY FOR SALE - $5500 (Saranac) 
		Selling all machinery with collets and tooling.

 *#18 Buffalo step pulley drill press.  Adjustable head height and swivel table with Heinrich 8 1/2" vise.  Works great.

 *Brown & Sharpe #2A power feed horizontal milling machine with swivel base vise, collets and tooling.  Has automatic coolant/oil.  Works and runs great.

 *Bridgeport Step Pulley Vertical Mill with Mitutoyo digital readout.  9"x32" table, vise, collets and 1/2" tie down set.  Works and runs great.

 *Reid manual/hand dry surface grinder with 6"x"18 magnetic chuck.  Runs great.

 *16" South Bend lathe.  4 1/2' bed.  Runs great.

 *Also included is a Clark gas powered hilo.


 SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY PLEASE.


----------



## Skyboy (Jan 6, 2014)

$5500 for everything he has listed in a great deal if the equipment is in reasonably good condition. 

Since it's fairly close to you, I'd take a road trip once the blizzard subsides.


----------



## schor (Jan 6, 2014)

If the stuff is as good as the add claims then it's a great deal.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 6, 2014)

Considering MI seems to have an unlimited supply of good used equipment, that doesn't seem like a super deal to me.  Hard to say without seeing the machines but if you break it down, the only really desirable piece is the bridgeport.  The south bend might be a great lathe, but it's too big for a lot of home machinists and wouldn't command a high price.  Horizontal mills aren't in real big demand.  The drill press would probably be a nice machine, but realistically it isn't going to be real pricey either.  Maybe I'm just spoiled but I wouldn't pay near that much for the lot.  If those happen to be that exact machines you have been searching for then I guess that's different.  Just my .02.

Chuck

Oops, I forgot the Reid.  I had one that was in beautiful condition that I just about had to give away.  Used manual SGs don't bring much in my area.


----------



## Skyboy (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, I live in MI and traveled to Northern WI to buy a lathe and Southern OH to buy a mill. While MI has a lot of machine tools, buying any of it for a reasonable price doesn't happen very often. Machine tool dealers get first shot unless it's an individual with a small shop, which seems to be the case in the CL ad. 

A shop in Jackson put a similar Reid SG out front last summer with a $3000 price tag. It sold. There's several used Bridgeport mills around here for sale now and none of them have a price tag less than $2900. South Bend lathes don't really appeal to me, especially WWII surplus but others find them very useful.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 7, 2014)

If I were home I would snatch it up even at asking price and sell some of it and recoup my money and even make some money


----------

